# STK4191II



## juanma (Nov 6, 2007)

Voy a armar este amplificador. El tema es con el transformador de alimentacion

El "datasheet" (muy pobre) dice Vcctyp de 35V, asi que voy a comprar uno de 25+25Vac, pero de cuantos ampere? 4, 5 o 6A?

Hay algun problema si la fuente es de mas amperaje?

Alguien ya lo armo? como para saber si tuvo alguna dificultad.

Saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ene 2, 2008)

Hola loco mira para sacarle jugo a ese integrado metele un transformador de 30 + 30 y con 4 amp te sobra plata ponele 4 de 4700Mf 80V 2 de 0.1mf 250V Poliester. y te va a funcionar bien. Personalmente no elegiria ese Integrado. Suerte


----------



## juanma (Ene 3, 2008)

Hace poco lo termine de armar y no funciono. No tengo idea si fue por el problema del mute que no se como ni a donde va o que era un clon... me habia quedado muy buena la placa.

Voy a ponerme con algun amplificador a transistores o MOSFET en el mejor de los casos....

Saludos!


----------



## dack_alex (Abr 2, 2009)

me podrian pasar un diagrama de un amplificador con el stk 4191 II es que lo saque de otro amplificador que tenia y me gustaria armarme uno yo pero no encuentro un diagrama que me convenza


----------



## dack_alex (Abr 3, 2009)

oye juanma te baseste en el diagrama del datasheet de stk? porque yo tambien tengo ese integrado y o quiero hacer pero nadie me da un opiñon concreta.. si alguien puede ayudarme se lo agradeceria.
tambien tengo un stk 412-040 cualquiera me sirve


----------



## JAESGOZ (Abr 4, 2009)

Bueno KARAPALIDA y juanma este es pcb fue del primer amplificador que arme lo arme con un stk 4192 II y despues lo arme con un stk 4182II y en las dos oportunidades arranco al primer intento, es muy sencillo de hacer ,fue con un transformador de 25v - 0 que rectificados entregan  + 36 0  -36  por medio de un doblador de tension, subo dos versiones del pcb una con un control de tonos pasivo muy sencillo la verdad no me gusto mucho , solo sirve si lo vas a tener conectado al pc y desde alli manejar los bajos , y la otra version le suprimi el pre y utilise el que posteo tupolev con control de tonos y microfono, cualquier inquitud en lo poco que se les puedo ayudar, armenlo que funciona al primer intento


----------



## gca (Abr 4, 2009)

juanma dijo:
			
		

> Hace poco lo termine de armar y no funciono. No tengo idea si fue por el problema del mute que no se como ni a donde va o que era un clon... me habia quedado muy buena la placa.
> 
> Voy a ponerme con algun amplificador a transistores o MOSFET en el mejor de los casos....
> 
> Saludos!



Juanma fijate que el mute que es el pin8 para que ande va a la alimentacion. Se suele usar para poner un swich y usarlo de encendido/reposo.

Saludos


----------



## locura15 (Dic 30, 2009)

yo hice este amplificador y anda muy bien lo unico malo es que vienen los integrados fallados de fabrica se queman de la nada!!!me hice una placa de prueba con un zocalo y hace tiempo compré uno que tiraba mucha distorsion por cruce se ve que estaba desconectada la realimentacion internamente, prové con otro integrado y anduvo perfectamente.Aclaro que lo medimos con un osciloscopio y un generador de señales.


----------

